# Enchaîner les podcasts!



## ambrine (7 Mars 2009)

J'écoute beaucoup de podcast au boulot sur mon iPod, mais il n'est pas possible de les écouter les uns à la suite des autres automatiquement comme la zique; obligé de chercher l'iPod, bien câlé au fond de la poche, et de mettre le podcast suivant en se tapant la hiérarchie des menus puisqu'il revient au menu principal!!! :hein:

Alors je lance un sondage pour savoir ceux que vous pensez de cette façon de traiter au rabais les podcasts !:rateau:

PS: iTunes se comporte de la même façon sans sortir de l'abonnement; c'est un léger mieux...


----------



## ambrine (7 Mars 2009)

:sleep:

Bon....


Je dois être tout seul dans mon coin à avoir ce problème


----------



## ambrine (7 Mars 2009)

@Tucpasquic m'a répondu qu'en faisant une liste de lecture les podcasts qui s'y trouvent se lisent comme la musique....:rateau: et ben c'est vrai ! 

mais je trouve que c'est moyennement pratique; va falloir jouer de la liste de lecture intelligente...


----------

